# How to play stronghold via Lan network in windows 7



## sss3s3h

Hello
we have one desktop computer (with windows xp OS) and one other laptop(with windows 7 OS) and this two computers are networked via cross cable 
I previously played this game in two computers (with xp OS) by installing 'NWLink Ipx/spx/NetBios ...' in my local area connection used items 
but this item does not exist in windows 7 


So 
how it is possible to play this game (multiplayer) in windows 7


----------



## linkin

I think Windows 7 drops support for IPX protocol.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

IPX hasn't been supported since Vista. However, if you're talking about Stronghold the medieval RTS by Firefly, it does support TCP/IP which works fine (I've lanned that game with a mixture of Vista/7 computers and it works beautifully).


----------



## sss3s3h

*How to use tcp/ip*

thanks


yes in multiplayer page there is an row that mentions to tcp/ip and there is two textboxes one for 'ip'  and another for port number

but maybe i don't know proper port number for joining a host 

or else I enter the correct ip address of host 

please guide me for using tcp/ip protcol for playing it..


----------



## TrainTrackHack

You don't need to type in the address/port, just leave them blank when joining, it should automatically list the host (you don't need to worry about the IP/port on the host at all). If not, just make sure your firewall is not blocking it, or disable it temporarily (since you have a crossover cable, I can't think of anything else that could interfere). As a last resort, try running ipconfig on the machine where you're hosting it to get its IP address and type it in manually, it should still work with the port being auto-detected.


----------



## ayan

I played with my roommate using tcp/ip over a wireless routher. We do have both win 7, but his is a 64 bit, and mine 32. Can't you jut play dirrectly using tcp/ip? also ,, make sure you have installed the same version of the game..


----------



## sss3s3h

No I can't

this is my condition
one desktop computer with xp os


----------



## sss3s3h

No I can't

this is my condition:
one desktop computer with xp os
another laptop with windows 7 os
a crossover cable lan
I disable firewall on two computers
i test joining host without entering ip or port number
i enter the hosts ip on other computer in two possible way

what comes to my mind:
I only did not enter port number
and in xp we have plain tcp/ip 
but in windows 7 we have tcp/ip v.6 and v.4 in local area connection properties
is it possible that this causes the problem


----------



## TrainTrackHack

That's odd. Is it just the game, or does the connection work at all? Have you tried pinging the other computer or perhaps enabling file sharing and see if those work fine? If it's just the game, I can't think of anything... no, having both TCP/IP v4 and v6 _should_ not cause any issues, though you can try disabling/removing v6 just to be sure.


----------

